# Keine Aktion ! See



## CarpNRW (1. November 2015)

Hey Angler!

Ich habe ein großes Problem mit meinem Hausgewässer. Man fängt nichts, viele erzählen zwar etwas, aber reden kann man viel.

Der Obersee in Bielefeld ist ca. 20ha groß, und geht stark in die Länge. Die Maximale Wassertiefe liegt bei ca 2,70. Krautbänke oder Seerosenfelder sind nicht vorhanden.
Es gibt zwei Inseln im See, eine am Ende des ersten Drittels und die andere am Anfang der letzten Drittels.
Das Angeln ist nur von einer Uferseite erlaubt und generell nur möglich. An der nicht beangelbaren Seite ist eine Kante, die ohne Boot nicht zu erreichen ist - Boot verboten.
Das angelegen eines Futterplatzes ist ebenfalls verboten, sowie das aufbauen von Zelten, was eine längere Session erschwert.

Ich habe schon viele Tage und Nächte an diesem Gewässer verbracht und jeden Köder ausprobiert. Von Made bis Boilie und Tigernuss. Fische sind zu beobachten, aber die Bissanzeiger bleiben stumm. Beangelt habe ich jede, für mich mögliche Stelle. Ich verbachte Nächte am Wasser dort lagen die Ruten in Ufernähe und es gab Tage, da habe ich sie etwas weiter rausgeworfen. Am Ufer beträgt die Wassertiefe ca 1-1,5m und weiter draußen geht langsam runter auf 2-2,7m. Nichts besonderes, keine Kanten, Muschelbänke oder Schilfgürtel. Ebenfalls habe ich jedes Wetter mitgemacht, ob Sturm mit Gewitter oder Windstille mit 40 Grad im Schatten. Jede Nacht blieb ruhig.

Zu meinem Routinevorgehen: Ich benutze eine 30er Geflecht, ein 3 Oz Bleib mit Safety-Clip oder Inline mit Leadcore. Als Vorfach benutze ich ein Combi-Rig mit einem Chodring und einen 6er Haken von Korda.
Meinen Köder präsentiere ich meist sehr auffällig mit Pop-Up oder ganz einfach mit einem normalen Boilie. Benutze ich andere Köder, nehme ich zum aufpimpen meist Fakemais oder verzichte drauf und entscheide mich für die einfach Variante.

Ich habe leider nirgendwo Antworten auf meine Fragen gefunden und brauche Aufklärung! Eventuell befischt jemand mein Gewässer ebenfalls oder kann wie oben beschrieben, sein Gewässer mit meinem Vergleichen. Ich wäre sehr dankbar für vielversprechende und erfolgreiche Tipps!


----------



## hecht99 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*

Hallo,

 ist der See stark verschlammt? Vielleicht zieht es deine 90 Gramm in den Schlamm? Probiere doch mal für das Single-Hookbait-Fischen das Chodrig mit einem Pop-up aus (Hab es zwar auch erst dieses Jahr getestet aber an einem von mir befischten Gewässer brachte es den Durchbruch). Das sinkt garantiert nicht in den Schlamm und überschlägt sich nicht. So sind auch größere Wurfweiten möglich.
 Dürft ihr auch nicht am Angeltag anfüttern oder bezieht sich das Verbot nur aufs Vorfüttern?
 Wie stark wird der See befischt? Wenn außer den Inseln keine Spots zu erkennen sind können diese der Bringer sein oder bei zu viel Angeldruck laufen auch diese Stellen nicht!
 Siehst du Fische springen?
 Ich weiß, dass sind jetzt einige Gegenfragen aber nur so kann dir ein externer evtl. ein wenig helfen!


----------



## DerBreuberger (2. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*

Hallo, und herzlich willkommen im Forum,
  ich versuch es mal mit ein paar Rückfragen bzw. Denkanstößen.



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Der Obersee in Bielefeld ist ca. 20ha


Wer ist der Verpächter? Land?, Stadt? Privat? Dachverband? Verein? 



CarpNRW schrieb:


> mit meinem Hausgewässer.


Kaufst Du Dir Tages,- Wochen,- Monats- oder Jahreskarte(n)? 
  Anzahl der Ruten?



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Man fängt nichts, viele erzählen zwar etwas, aber reden kann man viel.


Wer erzählt was?
  Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach, dass Du Dich mit Anglern unterhältst, welche über den See Bescheid wissen:


   Fischbestand
Besatzart und –menge
Besatztag?
   An welcher Stelle hält sich welche Fischart bevorzugt auf?
   u.s.w.
 


CarpNRW schrieb:


> Das Angelegen eines Futterplatzes ist ebenfalls verboten,


Vor- oder Anfüttern? Ist die Menge begrenz?



CarpNRW schrieb:


> sowie das aufbauen von Zelten, was eine längere Session erschwert.


Dann nimm doch einen Angelschirm? Du weißt doch, dass viele Bivvy keine Zelte sondern Schirme sind.



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Ich habe schon viele Tage und Nächte an diesem Gewässer verbracht und jeden Köder ausprobiert.


Mal ne blöde Frage? Du bist reiner Karpfen Angler?



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Fische sind zu beobachten,


o.k.
  Welche Fischarten? Wann und wo werden/wurden sie gesehen? Was machen die dort? Sammle Informationen. Das ist sehr wichtig!



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Beangelt habe ich jede, für mich mögliche Stelle.


Fang doch mal klein an. Mach doch mal ein Weißfisch Session. Was für Ergebnisse bringt diese Session? Welche Fische mit welcher Größe? 
  Auf längere Distanz geht auch mal eine Feeder Session. Ja, auch auf Karpfen! Häng doch mal den Universalköder: Mais dran, und schau doch mal, wer beist: Brasse? Forelle? Karpfen? 



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Ich verbachte Nächte am Wasser


Und Du hast keinen anderen Angler gesehen bzw. getroffen, mit welchem Du Dich unterhalten hast/konntest. Ja, manche sind nicht so auskunftsfreudig, gerade wenn es gut läuft. Aber allein der Blick auf sein Tackle, Rute(n) oder Futter lässt schon deutliche Rückschlüsse zu. Wann ist er gekommen, wann gegangen? Hat er gekeschert? Wenn ja, was?

Wie weit ist der See von Dir entfernt? Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit? Fahr doch mal regelmäßig, nach der Arbeit vorbei. Ohne zu angeln, nur um zu schauen, zu beobachten und zu schwätze.



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Ich habe leider nirgendwo Antworten auf meine Fragen gefunden und brauche Aufklärung!


Fraglich, ob Du die Antworten hier im Forum findest, aber bestimmt die Denkanstöße, welche Du brauchst um auch mal Erfolg zu haben.

  Bist Du in einem Verein? Für einen Anfänger/Einsteiger ist das immer eine gute Möglichkeit der Informationsgewinnung. War bei mir genauso.

  Grüße aus Hessen vom Thomas


----------



## CarpNRW (2. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*

Nabend!

Erstmal vielen Dank für die schnellen Reaktionen von euch!

Der Obersee gehört zum Interessenbereich Bielefeld und es ist nur möglich über den SFV Bielefeld dort zu fischen. Ich besitze eine Jahreskarte, mit der ich zwei Ruten benutzen darf, genau wie mit einer Tageskarte.

Angler gibt es wenig, oft trifft man immer die selbe Person. Also gibt es sehr wenig zu erfragen. Der Angeldruck ist dafür nicht so hoch, da die Angler diesen See wegen vielen Passanten ehr meiden.

Und ja, ich gehe hauptsächlich zu diesem See, um auf Karpfen zu gehen, welche ich schon an diesen Stellen entdecken konnte:

Entdeckung 1: Fisch schwamm direkt am Ufer entlang.
Entdeckung 2: Fische buckelten in einem ruhigen Bereichs des Sees in der Nähe einer Uferkurve.
Entdeckung 3: Kleine und große Fische kommen morgens an die Oberfläche.

Der See hat einen guten Raubfischbestand (Zander/Hecht/Barsch), kleine Weißfische sind schwer anzupeilen. Ansonsten ist der See gespickt von Brassen und schönen Karpfen. Sehr selten sind Schleien oder Aale.
Die Hechte und Zander sollen sich an dem nicht beangelbaren Ufer befinden. Zu Karpfen habe ich keine Informationen bekommen, da niemand hier darauf geht, außer ich.

Der See ist an manchen Stellen schlammig, ansonsten kann man Kies und/oder Sand antreffen mit vielen größeren Steinen in Ufernähe.

Das Verbot vom Füttern bezieht sich komplett auf das Füttern der Fische in jeder Weise. Klar kann man eine Hand voll Boilies,Mais,Maden und Co. nachwerfen, doch wird es nicht gern von den dutzenden Tierschützern gesehen. Natürlich hat das Ordnungsamt an diesem See auch ein Wörtchen mit zu reden..es wird streng überwacht, wann etwas ins Wasser geworfen wird. Doch das Futterverbot gibt es erst seit ein paar Jahren, von daher müssten sie die Köder akzeptieren.

Ein weiteres Problem ist das Füttern der hunderten von Enten. Ich vermute, dass die Wasservögel auf Ihre natürliche Nahrung fast komplett verzichten. Das heißt voller Buffet für die Fische. Na toll!

Und um die auf die Frage zurück zu kommen, ob ich eine Weißfisch-Session schon gestartet habe. Ja, habe ich. Ohne Erfolg. Mais,Made und Brot.

Der See ist ca. 20-30min mit dem Fahrrad von mir weg, also gut zu erreichen, wenn das Wetter fürs Fahrrad mitspielt.

Das dem Chodrig werde ich mal ausprobieren. Habe auch was drüber gelesen. Werde testen!

Grüße


----------



## kalfater (2. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*

"Ein weiteres Problem ist das Füttern der hunderten von Enten."

Darin könnte die Lösung liegen!

Vor vielen Jahren habe ich - in einem kleinen Weiher - mit Flocke erfolgreich auf Karpfen gefischt. Tiroler Hölzl auf Grund, 40 cm Vorfach. Mittlerweile gibt es auch Ideen, wie die Flocke (das Innere von einem frischen Brötchen) mit etwas transparentem Netz länger am Haken verbleibt. 

Jede Wette, dass sich viele Weißfische und Karpfen genau da einfinden, wo die Enten regelmäßig gefüttert werden. 

Ein Versuch wäre es wert. #h


----------



## CarpNRW (2. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*



> Zitat





			
				Kalfater schrieb:
			
		

> Jede Wette, dass sich viele Weißfische und Karpfen genau da einfinden, wo die Enten regelmäßig gefüttert werden.



Leider füttern die Passanten die Enten an Land..hatte die Idee auch schon. Habe getrocknetes Baguette angeboten. Weiß echt nicht weiter.;+


----------



## jkc (2. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> ...
> Das Verbot vom Füttern bezieht sich komplett auf das Füttern der Fische in jeder Weise....Natürlich hat das Ordnungsamt an diesem See auch ein Wörtchen mit zu reden..es wird streng überwacht, wann etwas ins Wasser geworfen wird. ...
> Ein weiteres Problem ist das Füttern der hunderten von Enten...



Da scheint das Ordnungsamt ja seine Hausaufgaben richtig super zu machen.:q

Hört sich alles nicht einfach an, ich denke viel Arbeit in Sachen Lokalisierung der Fische bringt Dich ihnen am nächsten.
Zauberrigs und -Köder gibt es meiner Erfahrung nicht und da wo der Fisch frisst funktioniert fast alles, sofern man es nicht zu sehr versaut.

Grüße JK


----------



## hecht99 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*

Um die Fische schneller auf den Hakenköder aufmerksam zu machen würde ich es mit einem PVA Beutel mit zerdrückten Boilies oder mit kleinen Pellets versuchen. Das würde dem Ordnungsamt nicht auffallen. Auch Goo für eine verführerische Wolke wäre einen Versuch wert!


----------



## CarpNRW (3. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*



			
				hecht99 schrieb:
			
		

> Um die Fische schneller auf den Hakenköder aufmerksam zu machen würde ich es mit einem PVA Beutel mit zerdrückten Boilies oder mit kleinen Pellets versuchen. Das würde dem Ordnungsamt nicht auffallen. Auch Goo für eine verführerische Wolke wäre einen Versuch wert!



Schon versucht, aber sonst ein guter Trick!



			
				jkc schrieb:
			
		

> Zauberrigs und -Köder gibt es meiner Erfahrung nicht und da wo der Fisch frisst funktioniert fast alles, sofern man es nicht zu sehr versaut.



Das denke ich momentan auch. Einfach die falsche Stelle, nur gibt es wenige Stellen, wo man denken könnte, dort fressen die Karpfen. Komme ich nochmal auf die Insel des Sees zurück. Es scheint zwar ein schöner Spot zu sein, doch denke ich, dass die Karpfen diese Inseln ehr meiden, was eventuell durch die Wasservögel verursacht wird.

Ich werde mich dieses Wochenende an den See setzen und mit Made ein paar Stellen testen. Oft geht man als Schneider nach Hause, ein echt schwieriger See!


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (3. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*

Hallo,

gebe dir gerne mal 2 Tips die du versuchen kannst.

Schau dir mal hier unter Karpfenmontagen die Montage an welche ich dort eingestellt habe. So kannst du die Ködertiefe vom Grund aus variieren.
Boily oder Tigernuss, bzw. vergorener Mais ohne abfüttern ist meist schwer, vor allem an einem so  total überfischten Gewässer. Du musst dort anders fischen als all die anderen.
(Meist um große zu fangen musst du vorher die kleinen anlocken)

Du kannst mal folgendes testen.

Versuch mal mit einem echt sehr sehr scharfen 4er Forellen / Wurmhacken mit Vorfach.
 (Galkakatsu Flur Carbon, müsste 5330R sein, bin mich nicht sicher, oder Owner 4er Wurm (Spitze ganz leicht nach innen gebogen), glaub RL-5123)

*Köder*
Auf Grund: 
Köder 3 Maiskörner (Nimm die guten von Bonduelle oder welche aus dem Angelladen), dann 2 Bienenmaden, wieder 2 Maiskörner.

Mit Montage aufsteigend vom Grund:
Styropolkügelchen, 2Maiskörner (Nimm die guten von Bonduelle), dann 2 Bienenmaden, wieder 2 Maiskörner.

Styropol bekommst du von jeder Baustelle, die isolieren mist damit und schmeissen Unmengen von weg.
Ansonsten nimmst du einfach Styropor aus irgend einer Verpackung von einem Elektrogerät oder ähnlichen.

Die Maiskörner nähe der runden Seite aufspießen, dort sind sie am stabilsten.
Bienenmaden immer so 3mm unterm Kopf durchstechen, dann können Sie nicht abgelutscht werden.

Der Forellenhacken / Wurmhacken weil diese Hacken länger sind und keine so große Biegung wie Karpfenhacken haben.
Gerade ältere Karpfen und manche Weissfische sind sehr klug. Die bleiben ansonsten stehen und schütteln sich sofort bis Sie den Hacken wieder ausgespuckt haben. Den langen Forellenhacken kenne Sie dann aber noch nicht und bringen Sie nicht so leicht raus. 


---

Tipp 2: Für dein relativ flaches Gewässer

Laufblei 40g an der Hauptschnur.
50-60 cm Vorfach ganz weich
Dunklen einfachen Drilling der etwa 3 6er Hacken entspricht (Bei Drillingen gibt es so viele unterschiedliche Größenangaben)  
Hier kannst du einen günstigen aber vernünftigen marken Drilling verwenden, müssen nicht die 12 Euro / 5 Stück für Raubfische sein.   

Dann einfach eine Semmel (Kaiserbrötchen) vierteln.
mit Ködernadel von Oberseite Semmel nach Unterseite Vorfach durch ziehen und Drilling rein drücken

Dann max nur 10 - 20 Meter raus oder halt wo du meinst das Karpfen stehen. (10m sollten's aber sein damit dich die Karpfen nicht so leicht sehen)
Die Semmel soll langsam aufsteigen bis Sie an die Oberfläche kommt. 
Dann spult Du etwas Schnur ein bis sie von der Oberfläche verschwindet, so 10-20 cm unter der Oberfläche. Du Sie eventuell aber noch sehen kannst.
Am besten mit Freilaufrolle und Bissanzeiger.
Nun gehst du ein paar meter weg, so das du Köder und Rute beobachten kannst.
Sollten nun kleine Fische mit deiner Semmel spielen kannst du den Bissanzeiger ausschalten und musst dich mit Gehör auf Freilaufrolle verlassen. Was aber Top ist, den die kleinen locken immer die großen an.

Nach 5 Minuten ohne Biss kurbelst du 50 cm ein.
Bei tieferen Gewässer einen Meter 
Merke dir immer wie viel du schon eingespult hast, bzw. wie tief unter der Oberfläche nun deine Semmel schwimmt.
Nach weiteren 5 Minuten weitere 50cm bzw. 1 Meter.
So lange bis dein Vorfach an dein Blei stösst.
Nach weiteren 5 Minuten holst du dann ein, macht eine neue Semmel drauf und das gleich an einer anderen Stelle. ein paar Meter weiter.
Am besten geht das ganze mit 2 oder mehreren Ruten.
Sobald du deinen ersten Biss hast weisst du die richtige Tiefe und den richtigen Ort.
Danach die nächsten Würfe gleich an die Stelle auf die selbe Tiefe  
Manchmal dauert es dann 30 Minuten bis sich wieder alles beruhigt hat und nach ein paar Bissen kann auch sein das dort nichts mehr geht. Dann den Ansitz wechseln oder für den Tag zusammen packen.

(Wenn alles nix hilft ist eine schöne kleine gekochte Kartoffel, halb geschält auf Grund, eventuell sogar etwas in Steinsalz eingetunkt oder mit etwas, ganz wenig,  Anis gewürzt immer eine alternative.)

Hoffe ist dir hilfreich.
Helfe gerne immer und gebe gerne alles Wissen weiter.


----------



## jkc (4. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> ...Zu Karpfen habe ich keine Informationen bekommen, da niemand hier darauf geht, außer ich....





Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> ... vor allem an einem so  total überfischten Gewässer. Du musst dort anders fischen als all die anderen.



Hi, 
gehts hier um die gleichen Gewässer?|kopfkrat

Grüß JK


----------



## jkc (4. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> ...doch denke ich, dass die Karpfen diese Inseln ehr meiden, was eventuell durch die Wasservögel verursacht wird.
> ...



Hi, wenn´s nicht gerade um Kormorane geht, lässt kein anständiger Karpfen sich vom hier lebendem Wassergefieder verschrecken. 

Grüße JK


----------



## hecht99 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*

Hallo,

 er hat doch geschrieben wenig befischt. Wenn ich dann noch höre, dass Drillinge auf Karpfen verwendet werden#q#q#q!!! Übernimm dies bitte nicht. Außerdem ist das in den meisten Landesverbänden (bei uns in Bayern auf jeden Fall) verboten!!!

 Ein Nachtansitz an der Insel wäre sicher interessant. Den Tipp mit dem Chodrig hab ich nicht wegen der Top - Montage zum Haken gegeben sondern weil man es auf sämtlichen Untergründen sauber und verhedderungsfrei präsentieren kann.

 Bei den vielen Wasservögeln würde ich es nicht mit Brot oder Semmelflocke probieren, auch wenn du sie unter die Wasseroberfläche ziehst. Die Viecher können nämlich auch tauchen!

 Hast du schon mal bei Google - Maps das Luftbild angeschaut? Plateaus und Kanten kann man nämlich damit in einigen Fällen sehr gut erkennen!

 Ein weiterer Ködertipp von mir wären Heilbutt - Pellets. Diese haben eine große Lockwirkung und werden meiner Erfahrung nach auch ohne Vorfüttern gern genommen.

 Lass mal was hören wenn du die nächsten Versuche hinter dir hast!


----------



## CarpNRW (4. November 2015)

hecht99 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> er hat doch geschrieben wenig befischt. Wenn ich dann noch höre, dass Drillinge auf Karpfen verwendet werden#q#q#q!!! Übernimm dies bitte nicht. Außerdem ist das in den meisten Landesverbänden (bei uns in Bayern auf jeden Fall) verboten!!!
> 
> ...


 Was das mit dem Drilling angeht..da habe ich mir auch an den Kopf gefasst. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es irgendwo, gerade in Deutschland, erlaubt ist, mit Drillingen auf Fried zu gehen. Damit fängt man vielleicht Karpfen, aber auch ein dickes Bußgeld mit nen Sahnehäubchen Anzeige oben drauf!

Die Bilder von Maps werde ich mir auf jeden Fall mal anschauen! Meine wohlmöglich letzte Session werde ich dieses Wochenende machen. Jetzt ist es nochmal warm in der Nacht aber in ein paar Tagen/Wochen bleibe ich liebe über Nacht im Bett.

Nun die Frage, Insel oder am Ende des Sees wo Karpfen gesichtet wurden..? Mit dem Chodrig könne man es auf jeden Fall an der Insel probieren, habe ich auch schonmal gemacht. Halt ohne Chodrig, nicht einmal eine Made brachte etwas.
Ich werde morgen mal hindüsen, bisschen dieses zwei Stellen ausloten und Bilder+Daten euch zur Verfügung stellen.

Ich hoffe dieses Thema hilft nicht nur mir weiter, sondern auch anderen Anglern, mit dem selben, hartnäckigen Seen in Deutschland.

Grüße aus der Stadt, die es nicht gibt


----------



## YdeeS (4. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*



Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> Laufblei 40g an der Hauptschnur.
> 50-60 cm Vorfach ganz weich
> Dunklen einfachen Drilling der etwa 3 6er Hacken entspricht (Bei Drillingen gibt es so viele unterschiedliche Größenangaben)
> Hier kannst du einen günstigen aber vernünftigen marken Drilling verwenden, müssen nicht die 12 Euro / 5 Stück für Raubfische sein.
> ...



So Schweinen wie dir sollte man sofort den Angelschein abnehmen!


----------



## Welpi (4. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*



YdeeS schrieb:


> So Schweinen wie dir sollte man sofort den Angelschein abnehmen!



Jung, krieg Dich ein....


----------



## jkc (4. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> ...
> Nun die Frage, Insel oder am Ende des Sees wo Karpfen gesichtet wurden..? ...




Hi, wann hast Du denn die Karpfen gesehen, wenn in den letzten Tagen dann wäre die Sache für mich relativ klar, wo ich lieber nichts fangen würde.

Grüße JK


----------



## angel-daddy (4. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*



Welpi schrieb:


> Jung, krieg Dich ein....



Genau, das war früher normal. Jede Kartoffel wurde an Drillingen angeködert......
Heute ist es zwar verboten, sollte auch nicht mehr gemacht werden, aber so verbal drauf zu hauen, ist auch nicht nötig.
Es kommt wieder die Winterzeit, da gibt es wieder viel zu diskutieren im board:m

VG Martin


----------



## YdeeS (4. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Genau, das war früher normal. Jede Kartoffel wurde an Drillingen angeködert......
> Heute ist es zwar verboten, sollte auch nicht mehr gemacht werden, aber so verbal drauf zu hauen, ist auch nicht nötig.
> Es kommt wieder die Winterzeit, da gibt es wieder viel zu diskutieren im board:m
> 
> VG Martin



Zeit wann ist ein Tier ein Beleidigung? Du musst ja in deinem ganzen Leben genauso wie Welpi mit Samthandschuhe und Babypuder angefasst worden sein. Mit Schwein "verbal drauf zu hauen" ich weiß ja nicht was bei euch Samttücherliebhabern los ist....

Und wie du schon richtig erkannt hast ist es mittlerweile verboten in DE und wer Regeln nicht beachtet wird bestraft! Zum Glück besteht unsere Legislative und Executive nicht nur aus so Leuten wie euch! Da ist es mir auch völlig egal was früher Gang und gebe war!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (4. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Zeit wann ist ein Tier ein Beleidigung? Du musst ja  in deinem ganzen Leben genauso wie Welpi mit Samthandschuhe und  Babypuder angefasst worden sein. Mit Schwein "verbal drauf zu hauen" ich  weiß ja nicht was bei euch Samttücherliebhabern los ist....
> 
> Und wie du schon richtig erkannt hast ist es mittlerweile verboten in DE  und wer Regeln nicht beachtet wird bestraft! Zum Glück besteht unsere  Legislative und Executive nicht nur aus so Leuten wie euch! Da ist es  mir auch völlig egal was früher Gang und gebe war!



Unabhängig von Sinn oder Unsinn wäre ich mir an Deiner Stelle nicht so sicher, ob die Friedfischangelei mit Drilling überall in Deutschland verboten ist. Davon ab, Dein Diskussionsstil ist überflüssiger als ein Drilling in der Kartoffel. 



YdeeS schrieb:


> Pass mal lieber auf wie du mit anderen hier redest,  sonst bist du ganz schnell wieder weg vom Fenster du Clown !



Wenn Du auf andere mit dem Finger zeigst, weisen vier Finger immer auf Dich zurück. 
Ich sach schonmal tschüß.


----------



## CarpNRW (4. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*

Können wir zum Thema zurück kommen? Kinder.




jkc schrieb:


> Hi, wann hast Du denn die Karpfen gesehen, wenn in den letzten Tagen dann wäre die Sache für mich relativ klar, wo ich lieber nichts fangen würde.
> 
> Grüße JK



Dann ist die Sache klar! Welche Köderempfehlung? Eine Mais eine Boilie? Welche Farbe und Geschmack? Oder ist das egal, Hauptsache der Köder liegt am richtigen Ort? Vielleicht ein Schneemann? Was ist ein guter Köder zu dieser Jahreszeit?

Grüße


----------



## Vanner (4. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*

Wenn du eh Loten gehst, kannst du gleich mal die Wassertemperaturen messen. Die kann, zu dieser Jahreszeit, ja auch eine gewisse Aussagekraft über den Aufenthaltsort der Fische haben.

 Bei Boilies würde ich zu 16 - 18ern greifen.


----------



## Andal (4. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*

Ich würde da eher mit Pellets und Frolic anrücken. Das Zeug geht vermutlich eher.


----------



## jkc (4. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*

Hi, wenn ich wirklich gar kein Futter neben dem Hakenköder verwenden könnte, würde ich mich glaube ich für einen Schneemann mit grellem Pop Up, der 5km gegen den Wind stinkt (wonach wäre mir annähernd egal, vielleicht  nicht unbedingt nach Altöl) oder vielleicht sogar für eine ca. Tischtennisball große Teigkugel entscheiden. 

Bei wenigstens 1-2 Händen Futter, dann auch gerne für Mais, Pellets oder Boilies.

Grüße JK


----------



## CarpNRW (4. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, wenn ich wirklich gar kein Futter neben dem Hakenköder verwenden könnte, würde ich mich glaube ich für einen Schneemann mit grellem Pop Up, der 5km gegen den Wind stinkt (wonach wäre mir annähernd egal, vielleicht  nicht unbedingt nach Altöl) oder vielleicht sogar für eine ca. Tischtennisball große Teigkugel entscheiden.
> 
> Bei wenigstens 1-2 Händen Futter, dann auch gerne für Mais, Pellets oder Boilies.
> 
> Grüße JK



Ich denke mal das niemand etwas sagen würde, wenn man 1-2 Hände Futter nachwirft. Wenn man von jemanden darauf angesprochen wird, kann man ihm ja auch freundlich erklären, das es wenig ist, im Gegensatz was manch anderer reinkippt.
Schade, dass das Ordnungsamt so selten aufkreuzt. Dann könnte man ja mal wenigstens nachfragen, ob es in Ordnung wäre, eine kleine Portion zu füttern.

Als Pop-Up habe ich von Quantum die pinken Bolte Chicken und grüne, kleine Dumbbells die ein fruchtiges Aroma haben. Noch dazu habe ich ein Liquid "The Balzen Crap.

An Boilies habe ich noch:
The Blazin Crab Boilie 18mm
Blue Magic Boilie 20mm (fruchtig)
Monster Crab Boilie 22mm
Quantum-Radical Rubby Dubby Boilie 24mm

Ich habe mich für dieses Wochenenden für die Boilies entschieden und setze nochmal alles auf eine Karte. Nur fällt es mir schwer, mich für die Wahl des Köders von oben zu entscheiden. Habt ihr bei irgendeiner der oben genannten Boilies Erfahrung? Die ersten drei sind von M&R Baits.




			
				Vanner schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du eh Loten gehst, kannst du gleich mal die Wassertemperaturen messen. Die kann, zu dieser Jahreszeit, ja auch eine gewisse Aussagekraft über den Aufenthaltsort der Fische haben.



Die Wassertemperatur spielt in meinen Augen bei dem See nicht so eine große Rolle. Der See ist relativ flach und erwärmt sich auch schnell, auch genau im Gegenteil. Somit kann man die ungefähre Wassertemperatur ganz gut mit dem Wetterbericht herausfinden.

VG


----------



## jkc (4. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*



CarpNRW schrieb:


> Die Wassertemperatur spielt in meinen Augen bei dem See nicht so eine große Rolle. Der See ist relativ flach und erwärmt sich auch schnell, auch genau im Gegenteil. Somit kann man die ungefähre Wassertemperatur ganz gut mit dem Wetterbericht herausfinden.
> 
> VG



Hi, das kann gerade jetzt im Herbst gefährlich werden. Manche flachen Gewässer sind nach 1, 2 Frostnächten schon im Winterschlaf. Wobei abgesehen von dem Einbruch anfang Oktober sind die Temperaturen ja momentan noch recht mild, trotzdem ist meiner Einschätzung/Beobachtung nach die Aktivität der Karpfen schon stark runter gefahren.

Grüße JK


----------



## angler1996 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*

keine Ahnung, ob übertragbar, wir haben hier Tags 16 Grad , nachts knapp unter Null.
 War heute an nem flachen Kleingewässer gucken, mit Brot an der Oberfläche gefüttert, die Karpfen kommen zum Fressen hoch


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (4. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*

Hallo,
ich wusste gar nicht das in manchen Bundesländern die Drillinge verboten sind. Bei uns ist das mit der Semmel und Drilling schon immer bei allen ganz normal und ich kann mich nicht erinnern das ein Karpfen bei jemanden eine Drillingsmontage kaputt gebracht hat. 
Allerdings hat es mich gerade schon zum Nachdenken gebracht.
Die Aussage das wenn der Karpfen einen großen Drilling schluckt und die Schnur reisst, er gut möglich ist das der Karpfen nicht mehr fressen kann, trifft schon zu. Vielleicht leidet er zwar nicht wie ein Mensch an Schmerz und Hunger, dennoch ist es wichtig sauber und bedacht mit einen Geschöpf umzugehen. Da ich nicht an Hunger leide und nicht angewiesen bin einen Karpfen zu fangen werde ich in Zukunft darauf verzichten.


----------



## hecht99 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*

Wenn du aus dem Poing in Bayern kommst ist es sogar in deinem Bundesland verboten!!!


----------



## CarpNRW (5. November 2015)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, das kann gerade jetzt im Herbst gefährlich werden. Manche flachen Gewässer sind nach 1, 2 Frostnächten schon im Winterschlaf. Wobei abgesehen von dem Einbruch anfang Oktober sind die Temperaturen ja momentan noch recht mild, trotzdem ist meiner Einschätzung/Beobachtung nach die Aktivität der Karpfen schon stark runter gefahren.
> 
> Grüße JK



Wir hatten bisher zwei Nächte mit leichtem Frost, die eine liegt aber schon ein paar Wochen zurück. Nun hatten wir gestern ein bisschen Frost. Doch die Temperaturen sind Nachts wieder bei 12-14 Grad bei uns, laut App. Mir ist ehr aufgefallen,dass die Karpfen aktiver geworden sind. Der Kälteeinbruch kam dieses Jahr auch sehr plötzlich, möglicher Fressrausch durch Zeitdruck? Werde ich wohl morgen herausfinden!

Auf unserer Gastkarte ist der See abgebildet und ebenfalls sind dort drei Stellen mit Wellen gezeichnet, versehen. Hab leider immer vergessen nachzufragen, was das eventuell zu bedeuten hat. Habt ihr ne Ahnung, bzw. kennt ihr sowas?

Edit:  Klar leiden Karpfen nicht an dem Hungergefühl, haben ein schlechtes Gewissen oder wissen über ihre Situation bescheid. Tiere leben nach Instinkt, zwei davon wären Hunger(Fressen suchen) und Gefahr(Flucht). Würde ich einem Menschen ins Bein schießen, denkt diese Person über die Situation im Unterbewusstsein nach. In diesem Moment suchen wir eine Chance dieser Situation herauszukommen und das durch denken. Bei Tieren werden zwar auch Hormone ausgeschüttet, die extra für solche Gefahrensituationen gebildet wurden. Der Unterschied von Tier zu Mensch in dieser Situation liegt darin, das ein beispielsweise, durch einen Schuss verletztes Reh so lange flüchtet, bis es umfällt. Dann kann es nichts mehr machen, wir Menschen können aber durch Denken in dieser Situation ein Handeln entscheiden, wie zum Beispiel sich wehren. Ein Reh setzt sobald es kann ebentuell eine neue Flucht an, bis eswieder zum Sturz kommt. Darin liegt der Unterschied. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass wir mit den Fischen machen können, was wir wollen. Es ist immernoch Quälerei. Genau wie in Forellenpuffs manche Flossen abgeschnitten werden. 
Ob man jetzt einen Drilling verwendet oder nicht,liegt an jedem selbst. Nur welche Strafe man bekommt, entscheidet nicht die Person selbst. Und ich hoffe das die Folgen vom Verwenden von Drillingen auf Fried jedem klar sind und jeder den Menschenverstand hat, dies nicht zu verwenden. Ich würde mir auch (lieber) einen Einzelhaken ins die Lippe hauen, als mir nen Drilling in die Mund zu stecken.

Grüße aus Bielefeld


----------



## angel-daddy (5. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*

Hi,
ich habe mir nun mal die ganzen Sachen auf der Homepage IG, Wikipedia usw. angesehen.
Der See wurde ja bis ca. 2008 von zwie Flüssen "gespeißt". Das heißt, dass er an diesen Stellen total "versandet" war. Mittlerweile wurde ja beide Flüsse umgeleitet, so dass sie nicht mehr im See münden.
1. Vorschlag: Erkundige dich, welche Firmen den Umbau gemacht haben. Wichtig wäre zu Wissen, wo das meiste Sediment und andere Ablagerungen ausgebaggert wurden. Bestimmt können sie dir Auskünfte geben.
Leider darfst du ja lediglich vom West- und Südufer aus angeln.
Mit Bodentastern kann man auch ebenfalls mit ein wenig Übung den Untergrund ertasten. Schön wäre ein Echolot im Futterboot verbaut. Du bekommst zwar keinen großen (Kegel)Bereich angezeigt, kannst aber dennoch sehr gut den Untergrund erkennen(Sandig, steinig usw.) erkennen.
Als letzte Alternative kann man bei gutem Wetter aus der Luft super verschiedene Böden und oder Strukturen im Wasser erkennen. Vielleicht hast du ja im Bekanntenkreis einen Segelflieger oder ähnliches(Hubschrauber). Man kann bestimmt auch Rundflüge mieten.
Das hört sich alles nicht wirklich nach Angeln an, das weiß ich. Aus Erfahrung(Boot) kann ich aber sagen, dass sich die meisten Fische auf einem relativ kleinem Bereich konzentrieren. Leider........
Wenn du diesen allerdings gefunden hast, fängst du deutlich mehr, als immer nur einfach aufs "blaue" aus zu angeln.
Viel Erfolg!

Martin


----------



## angel-daddy (5. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*

Achso, deine Köder wären bei mir auch erste Wahl........


----------



## CarpNRW (5. November 2015)

angel-daddy schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mir nun mal die ganzen Sachen auf der Homepage IG, Wikipedia usw. angesehen.
> Der See wurde ja bis ca. 2008 von zwie Flüssen "gespeißt". Das heißt, dass er an diesen Stellen total "versandet" war. Mittlerweile wurde ja beide Flüsse umgeleitet, so dass sie nicht mehr im See münden.
> 1. Vorschlag: Erkundige dich, welche Firmen den Umbau gemacht haben. Wichtig wäre zu Wissen, wo das meiste Sediment und andere Ablagerungen ausgebaggert wurden. Bestimmt können sie dir Auskünfte geben.
> ...



Super Idee! Mal schauen wie man sich erkunden kann. 
Mal schauen, was morgen dabei rauskommt. Welche von den Boilies würdest du empfehlen? Und vielen Dank für die Arbeit!

Grüße aus Bielefeld


----------



## angel-daddy (5. November 2015)

*AW: Keine Aktion ! See*

Mit Boilies kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, ich meinte eher die anderen Köder.

VG Martin


----------

